# Prototyping 4" Machinist Clamp Kits



## Doug Gray (Nov 25, 2022)

Today in my little basement shop I began prototyping my newest kit. This kit will be for a pair of 4" machinist clamps.

The photo shows using my 3" and a 2" machinist clamp to hold the main plates of the 4" clamp for reaming. The two main plates have been CA glued together to ensure alignment and silky smooth operation of the clamp. The laser etched centre marks on the plates have been centre punched and a pin is used in the mill chuck to position the plates.

This latest kit will complete the Machinist Clamp Kit family with 2, 3 and 4" capacities. The 4" should be available around the new year.


----------



## Doug Gray (Dec 4, 2022)

Continuing with the prototyping. The plates and spacer pins are complete. A quick mockup shows just how big these are going to be!


----------



## Doug Gray (Dec 19, 2022)

Almost complete, just needs some further cleanup and handles. Interestingly the plates are for the 2, 3 and 4 inch versions are directly scaled for each other and they all work great. This photo shows the 4" capacity.


----------

